# Degree rail baseboard trim problem



## docsuce (Mar 29, 2010)

I need help! Is there an easy way to figure out how to lay out baseboard trim that returns up under the back side of oak board running along the top of the degree wall. I know I can cut and try and cut and try til I work it out, but I was hoping someone out there had a better idea.  To clarify I'm installing a oak degree railing along a stairs and I want to run the baseboard up under the bottom side of the bottom cap oak board instead of just some sort of quarter round. Where the problem is when I 45 the mitre from the floor up the wall and then try to cut the angle that runs the angled protion of the wall is where the problem is. The angle measures 50/130 but when you cut and install, it doesn't work. I always end up having three or four pieces on that angle cut to fit to make it work. I'd like a better way. Thanks.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Mar 29, 2010)

docsuce said:


> The angle measures 50/130 but when you cut and install, it doesn't work.


How many degrees is the cut piece off by?  

Sometimes it's easier to make small corrections to the next piece by using the slightly off prototype piece as a starting point.


----------



## Housedoctor57 (Mar 30, 2010)

Are you dividing the angle by 2 when you cut it? 50 degree angle should be 2- 25 degrees cuts, like 90 degrees is 2 45 degree cuts.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Mar 30, 2010)

On mech. eng. forums someone may know of share/free ware that does Computer Aided [mechanica] Design.  The other choice is to use Descriptive Geometry, but this is difficult to do and it's hard to get high accuracy.


----------



## wseand (Mar 31, 2010)

I think in your case you can use a t-bevel.


----------

